# Show bird



## chickenmaster007 (Apr 12, 2013)

How do I get one of my birds ready for and look good for showroom?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Get a copy of Standards of Perfection to first see if your bird meets the standard.


----------



## chickenmaster007 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok thanks and another question is it a lot of work to get them ready ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

chickenmaster007 said:


> Ok thanks and another question is it a lot of work to get them ready ?


The hardest part is finding a chicken that meets stadards so you have half a chance at winning. Once you find a good bird, just give it a bath a couple days before the fair and keep it clean until then. Also make sure you have your NPIP certificate for that bird. If you need someone to test your flock contact your county extension office and they can help you find a certified tester.


----------

